# The Purpose of Judo



## Freestyler777 (Sep 19, 2007)

In my opinion, the purpose of judo is physical education, and the creation of better, more confident, more productive members of society.  I don't believe that self defense is its purpose or aim.  Traditional Ju-jutsu, which includes all manner of defense against armed and unarmed attackers is what I consider self-defense.  

Throwing and Pinning is a sport and a way of life, that transforms the human being and helps him realize his potential.  

I was wondering if anyone agrees with me?


----------



## elder999 (Sep 19, 2007)

Freestyler777 said:


> In my opinion, the purpose of judo is physical education, and the creation of better, more confident, more productive members of society. I don't believe that self defense is its purpose or aim. Traditional Ju-jutsu, which includes all manner of defense against armed and unarmed attackers is what I consider self-defense.
> 
> Throwing and Pinning is a sport and a way of life, that transforms the human being and helps him realize his potential.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone agrees with me?


 
it's not all that he had to say, but look at the title of 
 this article, by Jigoro kano-pretty sure he wouldn't have agreed with you...........



..............and I'm also pretty sure that if he were around  too see most judo today, he probably would  agree witb you:



> "Judo is the way to the most effective use of both physical and spiritual strength.  By training you in *attacks and defenses*, it refines your body and your soul and helps make the spiritual essence of Judo a part of your very being.  In this way you are able to perfect yourself and contribute something of value to the world.  This is the final goal of Judo discipline."
> ---The purpose of Judo discipline according to Jigoro Kano, the founder of   Kodokan Judo.​


​
So, I'm fairly certain that I don't agree with you-I'd say it depends upon where one studies, and how judo is taught there.​​


----------



## Carol (Sep 19, 2007)

Judo has a lot of self defense applications.

To quote Dr. David Crouch:   why throw a punch at someone when you can throw a planet at them?   

[yt]wTP4K2_lynA[/yt]


----------



## elder999 (Sep 19, 2007)

Freestyler777 said:


> Traditional Ju-jutsu, which includes all manner of defense against armed and unarmed attackers is what I consider self-defense.


 
Traditional judo (rather than the Olympic sport includes all manner of defense against armed and unarmed attackers-in fact, for years it was called "Kano _jujutsu_"


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, boxing is definitely a sport.  However, the sport of boxing also develops skills that can be taken out of the context of the gym and the ring, and certainly can be useful for self defense.  The two don't necessarily have to be mutually exclusive.


----------



## Freestyler777 (Sep 20, 2007)

I would never say that sport and self-defense are two different things.  I just am saying that Modern Judo is geared towards competition, and rather than being a fighting art, is more like an Olympic Game.  I've been to three dojos in all my training, and all three approached judo as a sport, with little if any regards to self defense. 

When judo first started, it definately was Kano-ryu Jujutsu.  But now, the emphasis is all on winning a match and not on SD.  That's what happens when you make a martial art an olympic event.

Boxing is excellent self-defense!  So is kickboxing, yet both can be considered 'sports' in a loose definition.  I happen to love full-contact karate, I have a couple of old friends who did that particular style.


----------



## mariaclara (Sep 20, 2007)

Judo will be what "you" want it to be.


----------



## KogaTengu (Sep 20, 2007)

Freestyler777 said:


> I would never say that sport and self-defense are two different things. I just am saying that Modern Judo is geared towards competition, and rather than being a fighting art, is more like an Olympic Game. I've been to three dojos in all my training, and all three approached judo as a sport, with little if any regards to self defense.
> 
> When judo first started, it definately was Kano-ryu Jujutsu. But now, the emphasis is all on winning a match and not on SD. That's what happens when you make a martial art an olympic event.
> 
> Boxing is excellent self-defense! So is kickboxing, yet both can be considered 'sports' in a loose definition. I happen to love full-contact karate, I have a couple of old friends who did that particular style.


 
I think Judo can very easily become self defense applicable. When grabbed at the shoulders and being pushed back (which is certainly plausible) the defender is very close to kumiuchi, and I do not know too many people that can get up from yama-arashi after hitting the pavement.

Each art has it's strengths and weaknesses. Judo may not fair well against someone good with combinations, and a boxer may not do too well on the ground.


----------

